# Model 3 subscription for $550 a month. What's wrong with this offer?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Autonomy | Electric Car Subscription | Tesla Model 3 & Y


The radically new way to get your next car. Month-to-month car subscriptions at affordable all-in prices.




autonomy.com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You’re basically renting something you’ll never own. But Tesla will probably get plenty of takers; no gas, no maintenance, no long term lease contract, no title or registration fee. Biggest downside I see for the rideshare shit-giggers is the cap on mileage—no more than 10,000 miles per year.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They lost me at "start fee".


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. 

I would ask myself what is right with it?


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I would ask myself what is right with it?


Probably a mileage limit it wouldn't be food for ridesharing


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Autonomy | Electric Car Subscription | Tesla Model 3 & Y
> 
> 
> The radically new way to get your next car. Month-to-month car subscriptions at affordable all-in prices.
> ...


you're earning Uber-X rates not Uber Black or even XL. So, not sure how you can make any money getting paid peanuts. Even if you driver an EV. Depreciation and driver's time are not free still, even if you don't pay for gasoline.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> you're earning Uber-X rates not Uber Black or even XL. So, not sure how you can make any money getting paid peanuts. Even if you driver an EV. Depreciation and driver's time are not free still, even if you don't pay for gasoline.


When you lease your vehicle there is no depreciation.

The only thing you can claim is your weekly or monthly lease. No Mi or maintenance due to the fact that you don't own the vehicle.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> When you lease your vehicle there is no depreciation.
> 
> The only thing you can claim is your weekly or monthly lease. No Mi or maintenance due to the fact that you don't own the vehicle.


depreciation is factored in the lease price. There's no free lunch anywhere.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Subscription coffee and now scammy subscription car rentals. "Freedom to drive into a green future without the burden of ownership." I've never thought owning something to be a burden. If it was I'd just sell it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> depreciation is factored in the lease price. There's no free lunch anywhere.


This is also how Uber gets away with charging additional “per trip” fees on their leased vehicles.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

theonearmedman said:


> Probably a mileage limit it wouldn't be food for ridesharing


Yep. 10K limit on mileage. That and the up front fee is a deal killer. I'm not sure whether this is worse than the Hertz deal or not.

I think if I had to come with a car, I mean rent a car, say, if my EV was in the shop for a while, I'd look to Turo. So many folks have put their car up on Turo that prices have dropped substantially.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

@woodbutcher said,

“ The only thing you can claim is your weekly or monthly lease. No Mi or maintenance due to the fact that you don't own the vehicle.”

I believe it’s a choice- business miles or actual expenses, including the percentage of the lease attributable to business use. You have to stick with the method you choose for the entire lease. 
Now, the question is- will the IRS treat a “subscription” the same as a lease? Or will it consider it to be a rental? If it’s determined to be a rental, then the mileage deduction is not an option; actual expenses only, again based on the percentage of business use.
I am not a tax professional. My opinion is based on what I have read in IRS publications.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

From Income & Expenses 5 | Internal Revenue Service

Question
If I lease a vehicle, can I deduct the cost of the lease payments plus the standard mileage rate?
Answer
If you lease a car you use in business, you may not deduct both lease costs and the standard mileage rate. You may either:

Deduct the standard mileage rate for the business miles driven. If you choose this method, you must use the standard mileage rate method for the entire lease period (including renewals).
Claim actual expenses, which would include lease payments. If you choose this method, only the business-related portion of the lease payment is deductible.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Autonomy | Electric Car Subscription | Tesla Model 3 & Y
> 
> 
> The radically new way to get your next car. Month-to-month car subscriptions at affordable all-in prices.
> ...


Lol, I'm not keen on this new fad to misuse words in order to make something old seem fresh and new. A subscription is a regular amount paid for the continual provision of content, in the case of a product like a magazine, or a service like Spotify. What Tesla is offering isn't a "subscription"; it's just a plain ol' car rental. I don't know who they think they're fooling.

Anyway, $550 per month or $6,600 per year.... seems just like a car payment on a loan, except that you build up no equity in the vehicle. It wouldn't be for me.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Considering the start fee, in 6 years I have purchased the vehicle at those rates yet were only allowed to drive it 10K miles a year AND have nothing to show for it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Leasing a base model 3 from tesla with about the same up front money is $468 /month


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Leasing a base model 3 from tesla with about the same up front money is $468 /month


But Tesla probably does a credit check whereas it sounds like these people don't. They talk about "eligibility", but nothing about credit check. You just need a credit card and/or bank account.


----------

